# Pierce Salesman Sample Bicycle?



## Dweber (Jan 30, 2018)

Attached is a photo (1914?) of E.J. Cortines of Dallas, TX. Mr. Cortines was president of Cortines Supply Co. which sold Pierce bicycles. Has anyone ever seen any other mention, ads or photo of the small Pierce bicycle? They were made by the George N. Pierce Co. Buffalo, N.Y (11" from center of crank to top of seat post)


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2018)

I believe I have seen one before. Will have to go through my pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2018)

The bike was in the Copake auction a few years ago.


----------



## oldspoke (Jan 30, 2018)

catfish said:


> The bike was in the Copake auction a few years ago.



This sold recently - not to me.

https://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/58857600_diminutive-bicycle-by-pierce-cycle-company


----------



## Dweber (Jan 30, 2018)

Bike from Pierce Arrow Meet a few years back

 .


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2018)

@hoofhearted


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 30, 2018)

Scroll down to lot 266 below.
http://copakeauction.hibid.com/cata...antique-and-classic-bicycle-auction/?q=pierce


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2018)

Do you think any of these had serial numbers?


----------



## Dweber (Feb 4, 2018)

filmonger said:


> Do you think any of these had serial numbers?



 My salesman sample Pierce Cycle. Serial No.4000 (Buffalo Badge)


----------



## filmonger (Feb 4, 2018)

Interesting...


----------



## kccomet (Feb 4, 2018)

very cool little pierce, seems like a 4000 serial number would be pretty low


----------



## stoney (Feb 4, 2018)

Very cool. Can we get a couple full bike shots. Love it.


----------



## Dweber (Feb 5, 2018)

Here you go! Serial No.4000. Apart for cleaning and detailing.


----------

